# java.lang.IllegalMonitorStateException: current thread not owner



## sisi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a program, which uses threads, running in both Windows and Unix environments.

In unix environment, the program is running fine but in Windows environment, I encounter 'java.lang.IllegalMonitorStateException: current thread not owner'.

Can someone enlighten me on this inconsistent behaviour of threads in these two environments?

Thanks.


----------

